# Huge Congrats Lisa and Melissa



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

I just want to send out a huge congrats to my friends Lisa Geller and Melissa Mims. Lisa and Rogue first day got 200/200 and he next day 191/200
Melissa and Lykos First day 177/200 and the next day 190/200 GREAT job guys! can`t wait to see the videos!=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Way to go Melissa and Lycos. =D>=D>=D>=D>=D>
Melissa had worked VERY VERY hard and she has done a wonderful job with Lycos. He is just a year and a half old and this is her first Mal and her first trial ever. This is one dedicated handler who truely loves the sport/ breed and will go very far with this young male.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fantabulous!!


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Melissa Lykos 177/190
Lisa rogue 200/191
Jeremy Shrike 181.5
Maureen aisin nq
Anne Nacho 189 second leg
Aida flick bordeaux 257
Jay faust 85 brevet


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

CONGRATS! Looks like it was lots of fun!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where is the damm video, and why is this posted in the weird section and not the forum ?? #-o#-o

It is very very "cool" that there was a summer trial !!! Thanks Lisa !


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry Jeff, Next time I`ll ask you first. lol Video coming soon


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

kendra velazquez said:


> Maureen aisin nq


What happend with Aisin?

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Geller with the first perfect score....EVER. LOL


----------

